# I left my beans out overnight...?



## VBMama

Should I toss them in the compost or eat them? I'm really bummed, I just forgot to put them in the fridge last night. They sat out on the stove in an uncovered pot. WWYD?


----------



## tanyalynn

Any animal products in them? I assume you mean cooked beans, right?

I play a little fast-and-loose with food safety guidelines, so you know where I'm coming from, but if they were cooked and without animal products, I may keep them (probably bring to a simmer before covering and putting in the frig) but if they had something like bacon (or any animal product), I'd cry and throw them out.


----------



## mamadelbosque

If they were cooked... I'd just stik'm in the fridge. I've done that multiple times. Just left'm in the crockpot over night without it on. We're still here


----------



## mimim

Another vote for eat 'em


----------



## Leisha

Um... I have often eaten stuff that was out all night. Or all day and all night.







:

Last week I made Irish stew with beef for my boyfriend and he never put it away in the fridge. He ate some more of it the next day. And still did not put it away. So I put it in the fridge (couldn't stand it anymore, lol) and he ate the rest the next day









He does that all the time







Actually, instead of putting his plate with leftovers in the fridge, he puts it in the OVEN. ??!! so he often eats leftovers that were never in the fridge.
As far as I know (I've know him 5 years and have often tried to curb his oven = fridge habit, to no avail), he's actually never gotten sick from that.

Otoh, I do personally like to put leftovers in the fridge, definitely







(and I would never my dd something "questionable" of course).

Long story short: I think you can eat them


----------



## Ruthla

I don't see how the presence of animal products could make them go bad any faster- if anyting IME starchy vegetable foods seem to go bad faster than animal foods (chicken broth with potatoes goes bad faster than plain chicken broth.) But beans are already a starchy vegetable food...

I'd probably put it in my fridge, but make sure to heat it through before eating it. It might be easier to boil it now and then refrigerate it "reboiled" so you don't forget to do so.


----------



## vitochka

I would it with or without anymal products. It can never get spoiled overnight (unless it is 80F in your house


----------



## snowbunny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
I don't see how the presence of animal products could make them go bad any faster- if anyting IME starchy vegetable foods seem to go bad faster than animal foods (chicken broth with potatoes goes bad faster than plain chicken broth.) But beans are already a starchy vegetable food...

Exactly what I was thinking.


----------

